# citrus cleaner



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

Has anyone used the citrus cleaner made by purple power ? is it any good ? I know they use some citrus stuff on the semi tankers to get them clean without ruining the shine on them(dont know what its called though) . trying to figure out if it will work kinda the same . bought some tonite ,it should work on something around here .


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

be careful, that citrus cleaner is some strong ****


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

The citrus cleaner i bought is not very powerful . i guess they named it that because it smells like citrus. it suuuuucked. gotta get the good stuff . time to go to the truck supply shop.


----------

